

Tweet Visualization in World-Map Heatmap Form - uptown
http://aworldoftweets.frogdesign.com/

======
trotsky
Wow, that is awesome. What is up with Rio being a third (or more) of the
overall network volume?

EDIT: I guess since it's the percentage of geolocated tweets the most likely
answer is that the most popular Portuguese client geolocates by default.

~~~
dpritchett
There's a been a press release for a study on erectile dysfunction in
Brazilian men and now it's a trending topic.

[http://zerohora.clicrbs.com.br/zerohora/jsp/default.jsp?uf=1...](http://zerohora.clicrbs.com.br/zerohora/jsp/default.jsp?uf=1&local=1&section=Segundo%20Caderno&newsID=a3165741.xml)

Based on the portuguese trending topics, it looks like Ronaldinho isn't going
to be playing soccer in Teofilo Ottoni.

Edit: It's extraordinarily difficult to find the signal of the original story
amongst the noise of Portuguese tweets saying "lol, erectile dysfunction is a
trending topic!"

Perhaps someone with a better handle on tweet mining can get to the bottom of
this.

------
olalonde
> A world of tweets is compatible with every browser supporting HTML5 and the
> <canvas> tag, and _degrades gracefully to Flash on older browsers._

Who would have thought...

~~~
alexophile
When it does, it gives this message: "YOUR BROWSER DOES NOT SUPPORT HTML5.
GRACEFULLY DEGRADING TO FLASH. PLS DON'T TELL STEVE."

In other news, I really wish my employer would let me upgrade my browser...

------
CytokineStorm
It would be great to see a heatmap of all the tweets that they've collected
since November 1st. The real-time thing is pretty cool, but I think it would
be interesting to see the most active locations from the last few months on a
higher resolution heatmap.

Or even better, let the user select between fixed time periods (all time, one
month, one week, etc.).

------
jsmcgd
I like these geographical data visualizations but I'm always slightly
disappointed when the data turns out to be 90% what you would expect. I always
think it might be more interesting to show some slightly more nuanced data if
possible, like instead of showing volume of stuff, show the rate of growth of
stuff or where stuff has appeared for the first time.

------
wladimir
Very cool. I don't use twitter myself but I really like the visualization
idea.

The GUI doesn't seem to work here, though, I cannot change any of the radio
buttons such as "Satellite" instead of "Map". It simply doesn't respond to
mouse clicks (Firefox 3.6.13 Linux).

~~~
dknight
Same configuration here; but buttons work fine for me.

~~~
wladimir
Hm on my laptop (same configuration) it works fine. Must be some configuration
problem or misbehaving plugin at my side.

------
dangrover
I would like to see a visualization like this, but corrected for population
density. What cities tweet disproportionately?

------
dknight
Even when I open only this site in my browser, within a while it uses >90% cpu
time and soon rises to 100%.

------
100k
Very cool. Total "wish I'd thought of that" idea with excellent design.

------
uiui
What's the point of staring at the browser for 2 minutes to get the info you
are looking for? If you are retired, that is another story ...

------
trotsky
filter_term == "earthquake" || "tsunami" || "tornado"

------
mdiamond
This is awesome. You know what would make this super-awesome? Being able to
filter by keyword. Though they're probably already filtering down the tweets
or else the map would be a complete mess.

